
Hands on with Nokia's iPhone killer - alexandros
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/12/02/nokia_n971/
======
bdfh42
At 55mm thick (over 2" for those that use the old imperial measure) it sounds
less than svelte - still at 17.9 mm wide they certainly did well to pack in a
near VGA screen. Some confusion here surely.

Quite an enthusiastic review earlier at
[http://scobleizer.com/2008/12/02/nokia-n97-the-ultimate-
face...](http://scobleizer.com/2008/12/02/nokia-n97-the-ultimate-facebook-
device/) so maybe Nokia are still in the game.

~~~
alexandros
the phone seems very good in general, but Android is too much of a draw for me
to get this even if it has superior hardware.

~~~
DanielH
Dito and that they come up with a hardware/feature monster instead of fixing
their broken ecosystem shows that they really don't know how they should
compete in the future with all the Android phones and the iPhone.

------
unalone
_But with the N97, Apple now needs to work on some of the dafter omissions
from the iPhone: cut and paste, and MMS in particular._

Apple doesn't have to worry about either, because the people who would avoid
an iPhone for a Nokia phone over those features alone are an incredibly slim
part of the market.

------
Tichy
No it isn't

------
josefresco
Let me guess the outcome of this article without even reading a word .... "The
Nokia comes close, but isn't better than the iPhone"

So, was I right?

------
MaysonL
I wonder what they're going to launch tomorrow that will top this?

------
tlrobinson
Oh how I wish there were a "killer meme" killer...

------
vizard
Anyone know what browser it will be running?

